# 150w w/ built in ballast to vertical bare bulb HELP



## PopeDoesDope (Jan 9, 2014)

So I have a 150w hps with a built in reflector ballast. I would like to remove the housing if possible and make this a vertical system. Has anyone done this or know if it is safe?

I have 6 plants in small pots and my coverage with this reflector is awful. I plan to get a 400w in about 2 weeks but want max usage of the 150w until then as it is my only flowering light option atm.


----------



## WestCoastCondition (Jan 9, 2014)

PopeDoesDope said:


> So I have a 150w hps with a built in reflector ballast. I would like to remove the housing if possible and make this a vertical system. Has anyone done this or know if it is safe?
> 
> I have 6 plants in small pots and my coverage with this reflector is awful. I plan to get a 400w in about 2 weeks but want max usage of the 150w until then as it is my only flowering light option atm.


it depends on how confident you are at electrical, it will require some electrical knowledge, because you will want to make the wires to the bulb and ballast different length (probably).
if you feel confident in electrical give it a whirl, it is a rather simple project and the wiring diagram should be on the top of the ballast core,






this should make thing easier once you get it out of the housing, good luck and let me know if you need any more info,

-Lank


----------



## WestCoastCondition (Jan 9, 2014)

and the ballast will probably say the maximum length of the of the lead wires for the bulb, something like 3ft max, to prevent voltage drop.

edit: found this tutorial with the googles,
https://www.icmag.com/modules/Tutorials/Lighting/1151.htm


----------

